# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Παπαγάλοι μινιατούρα Parrotlet

## Lucky Witch

*Parrotlet

* 

*Ένα από τα μικρότερα είδη παπαγάλων στον κόσμο,αλλά με την εξυπνάδα των παπαγάλων μεγάλου μεγέθους είναι τα parrotlet**. Κατάλληλα για όσους επιθυμούν μικρούς παπαγάλους και με όχι έντονη φωνή.*
*Πρόκειται για ένα από τα πιο μικρόσωμα είδη παπαγάλων που προέρχονται από το Μεξικό και την Νότια Αμερική. Το μέγεθός τους δεν ξεπερνάει τα 10 με 15 εκατοστά.
Τα πολύ όμορφα χρώματά τους, ο θαυμάσιος χαρακτήρας τους και η παιχνιδιάρικη και δυναμική προσωπικότητά τους τα κατατάσσει ανάμεσα στα γνωστότερα είδη παπαγάλων τελευταία.*
*Όλο και περισσότερος κόσμος τα προτιμάει και ανεβαίνουν σε επίπεδο μαζί με τα κοκατιλ,τα μπατζι και τα λοβμπερντς.*

*Σε μέγεθος είναι μικρότερα από τα μπάτζι αλλά εμφανισιακά θυμίζουν περισσότερο τα αφρικανικά λοβμπερντς.*
*Εξωτερικά είναι δυνατόν να ξεχωρίσουμε τα 2 φύλα αυτού του είδους.**T**α αρσενικά έχουν στο κεφάλι 2 λωρίδες έντονες πράσινες τα πράσινα, και τα μπλέ έχουν 2 μπλε λωρίδες στο σημείο  δίπλα από τα μάτια.*
*Ο κύριος χρωματισμός των παρροτλετ, είναι πράσινο έντονο, αλλά και πιο ξεβαμμένο σε στυλ λαδί.*
*Φυσικά κατά την διάρκεια του χρόνου και με τις εκτροφές έχουν προκύψει πολλές και εκπληκτικές μεταλλάξεις*
*οι οποίες είναι οι εξής:**albino**,**lutino**,**pied**,**pastel**,**silver**,**grey** και άλλα.*
*Τα παρροτλετ αναπαράγωνται μεταξύ της χρονικής περιόδου Απριλίου-Νοεμβρίου.*
*Στην φύση τα παρροτλετ ζούν συνήθως σε μεγάλες ομάδες,κοινώς σε σμήνη.*
*Χτίζουν τις φωλιές τους σε κουφάλες δέντρων και σε κλαδιά μέσα σε πυκνά κυρίως δάση.*
*Στην διατροφή τους εκτός από το μείγμα σπόρων που είναι απαραίτητο, πρέπει να τρέφονται και με μεγάλη ποικιλία φρούτων και λαχανικών.
Απαραίτητο είναι να τους δίνουμε και σουπιοκόκκαλο**,** καθώς επίσης και η καθημερινή χορήγηση φρέσκου νερού είναι αναγκαία. Καλύτερα είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα πατήθρες από φυσικό ξύλο για να γυμνάζει τα πόδια του και να εξασκεί το ράμφος του. Οι ιδανικές διαστάσεις του κλουβιού είναι μέχρι 60Χ60Χ60 με μια μεγάλη πόρτα για να μπορεί να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει άνετα από το κλουβί*
*Επειδή είναι παιχνιδιάρικο και δραστήριο πουλί, έχει ανάγκη από πολλά  παιχνίδια*  *μέσα στο κλουβί του, όπως και τα περισσότερα είδη παπαγάλων. Ξύλινοι χρωματιστοί κρίκοι, σχοινιά, σκάλες, καμπάνες , κουδουνάκια, τούνελ είναι από τα αγαπημένα του παιχνίδια. Τρελαίνεται να σκαρφαλώνει, και να αιωρείται.*
*Τα παρροτλετ και κυρίως τα αρσενικά, μπορούν να μάθουν να μιμούνται πολύ καλά ήχους και σφυρίγματα από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους.*
*Επίσης μπορούν να μάθουν και να μιλάνε αρκετά καθαρά,να μαθαίνουν και λέξεις και φράσεις, όπως οι μεγάλοι παπαγάλοι.*
*Αν και θεωρείται ιδανικό πουλί συντροφιάς ειδικά για όσους μένουν σε διαμερίσματα λόγω της χαμηλής και ήρεμης φωνής του, παρόλα αυτά στην αιχμαλωσία παρουσιάζει επιθετική συμπεριφορά όχι μόνο προς τα άλλα είδη πουλιών, αλλά ακόμα και σε πουλιά του ιδίου γένους.Γενικώς ο χαρακτήρας τους είναι πιο δύστροπος από αυτόν των λοβμπερντς.Και συμπαθεί συνήθως ένα από τα μέλη της οικογένειας που το έχει.*
* Έτσι παρόλο που στην άγρια φύση είναι ένα κοινωνικό πουλί, στην αιχμαλωσία γίνεται διεκδικητικό.* 
*Το περίεργο είναι το προσδόκιμο ζωής ενός τέτοιου μικρού πουλιού, ξεπερνάει τα 15 χρόνια και αν του παρέχουμε σωστή διατροφή,στέγη και καλή ζωή, μπορεί να αγγίξει και τα 30 χρόνια ακόμα.*

θηλυκό 



αρσενικό



ζευγάρι



ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ

Green



Blue



Lutino



American Yellow



American White



Green Fallow



Blue Fallow



Blue Pied

----------


## vicky_ath

Ευχαριστούμε Νικόλ!!!!!!! Πανέμορφα πουλάκια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τίποτα Βίκυ μου..το έγραψα όπως μπορούσα,ξέρεις δεν είμαι να γράφω πολλά πολλά και λεπτομερειακά.

----------


## Sissy

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες Νικόλ!! 
Σας παρουσιάζω κι΄εγώ τρία βιντεάκια ως δείγμα ομιλίας του αγαπημένου μου Μάριου. Είναι τρεισήμισι χρονών και μετά από *εντατικά καθημερινά* μαθήματα μπορώ να πω με υπερηφάνεια πως μιλάει και λέει....πολλά!!

----------


## christos78

Απιστευτα ομορφα κ πανεξυπνα!!!!

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk

----------


## Oneiropagida

Νικόλ σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ πολύ!!!  :winky:

----------


## kaveiros

Νικόλ πολύ ωραίο και κατατοπιστικό για το είδος αυτό.

----------


## Kostakos

Πολυ ομορφο και κατατοπιστικο αρθρο!

----------


## mariakappa

νικολ παρα πολυ καλο.

----------


## ria

νικολ ευχαριστουμε πολυ ωραιο το αρθρο σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## oasis

πολυ καλο το αρθρο Νικολ!!! ειδικα τωρα τελευταια που εχουν γινει περισσοτερο γνωστα τα παροτλετ θα ειναι πολυ χρησιμο σε μελλοντικους ιδιοκτητες. να προσθεσω κατι ακομα στο καταπληκτικο αρθρο σου,τα παροτλετ ειναι επιρρεπη στο feather plucking .καλο θα ειναι οποιος αποφασισει να παρει ενα παροτλετ να εχει συνηδειτοποιησει οτι απαιτει αρκετη ενασχοληση και να μην ξεγελαστει απο το μεγεθος. για το Μαριονι τι να πω.....μας τα λεει η Σισσυ 3 χρονια τωρα!!! φανταστικο πουλι που τυγχανει αριστης φροντιδας

----------


## Sissy

> .....τα παροτλετ ειναι επιρρεπη στο feather plucking .καλο θα ειναι οποιος αποφασισει να παρει ενα παροτλετ να εχει συνηδειτοποιησει οτι απαιτει αρκετη ενασχοληση και να μην ξεγελαστει απο το μεγεθος


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, αυτά τα πουλάκια έχουν απαιτήσεις. Πράγματι τα τελευταία χρόνια η ράτσα τους έγινε αρκετά δημοφιλής στην Ελλάδα. 
Σίγουρα σ΄αυτό έχουν συμβάλει οι φωτό και τα βίντεο του Μάριου (τουλάχιστον μέσα στα πουλοφόρουμ που είμαι μέλος). Αναφέρομαι σε αυτό χωρίς ίχνος εγωισμού, το αντίθετο....αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχω 'παρασύρει' (άθελα μου) σε λάθος επιλογή ανθρώπους που βλέποντας αυτά τα χαριτωμένα μικρά πλάσματα δεν κατάλαβαν ότι σε υποχρεώσεις ανέλαβαν σχεδόν μεγάλο μέγεθος παπαγάλου....

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Καλα υπεροχο αρθρο και δεν υπηρχαν τοσες πληροφοριες μαζεμενες σε ενα μονο θεμα.Εχω υπερ των παροτλετ και θα ηθελα να παρω(ξερω οτι θελουν αρκετη ενασχοληση) αλλα δυστυχως ειναι πολυ ακριβα παρολο το μικρο τους μεγεθος.Σισσυ εγω πρωσοπικα δεν επηρεαστηκα απο εσενα αλλα απο 1 βιβλιαρακι που εχει μεσα διαφορα για ολα τα ζωα.Ειχε και τα παροτλετ και απο τοτε θελω να παρω  :Happy:

----------


## giotakismille

μπορεις να βαλεις ενα σε παλιο κλουβι απο μπατζι???και ποια ειναι η τιμη τους?

----------

